# Shakes & Fidget - Entdecke das Strategie Browsergame



## BastySun (8. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute..

Ich möchte euch für das Online Browsergame "Shakes & Fidget" begeistern. Man spielt einen kleinen Helden, startet mit Level 1 und kann sich durch verschiedene Quests durchkämpfen, sich einer Gilde anschließen und mit denen in actionerregende Gildenkriege eintauchen.
Ich möchte nicht zu viel verraten, schaut euch das einfach mal an: Ich rate euch auf dem Server 10 anzufangen, er ist noch nicht so alt und deshalb auch nicht so voll.

Könnt mich hier Pn'n, helfe euch gerne weiter 

Liebe Grüße
BastySun


----------



## Asayur (8. Oktober 2010)

Ähm ich bin ja sonst nicht der kleinliche, aber wir haben bereits ein Shakes und Fidget Browsergame Unterforum, ausserdem denke ich, dass es ein Werbelink ist und somit nicht
gestattet ist, somit hab ich mal reportet.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich verweise mal dezent auf

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/228-shakes-fidget-browserspiel-auf-buffedde/
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/230-allgemeine-diskussionen-sf-game/
und
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/231-gildenforum-sf-game/

Damit schließe ich hier.

Achja, deinen Ref-Link habe ich auch entfernt.


----------

